# Wie legal ist die Nutzung von Uploaded.**, Cyando AG



## Reducal (10 Februar 2013)

In Anlehnung an strittige Buchungen über die Micropayment AG wollte ich das mal gefragt haben.


Reducal schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch hier: Uploaded.**: Imagewandel beim Filehoster
> 
> 
> 
> > Uploaded.** ist ein Projekt der Cyando AG, mit Sitz in der Schweiz.


Wie war das noch gleich bei Kino.to?


----------

